# newbe



## lmcl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to fertility friends, am 37 as is husband, and been ttc for 3 years. How do you get the orange history bit at the end of the posts? I am encouraged that it seems alot of the aberdeen members seem to be pregnant or have babies! Does this mean Aberdeen unit is good?? We start our IVF protocol next week and am a bit nervous. Feel a bit exhausted by it all, it is constantly at the back of my mind. We are on the cetorelix protocol as I am pcos. This involves oral progesterone for 2 weeks then fsh injections for about 2 weeks with cetorelix the last 7 days. Fewer injections than the down reg one but hopefully as effective? Has anyone else been on this? The 1 in 4 preg rate is a bit depressing, am trying to stay positive but getting used to disapointment.  

If anyone else is about to start I'd love to hear from you. Our retrieval day is around the 23rd Aug. Unfortunately hubby is away on a stag weekend the one prior to this but on strict instructions not to drink too much!! 

Fingers crossed,

Les xx


----------



## AngelaR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello Les

I'm very new to this also.  You are a step ahead of me however in that I've only just been referred by my GP but even now I feel stessed and anxious!

Just thought I'd say hi anyhow and wish you all the very best xx

Angela


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Les.   
I've never been on that protocol but have been on many others!  I've now done 6 IVF cycles as well as 9 IUIs etc.  I've recently changed clinic to GCRM in Glasgow as they use slightly different protocols.  We decided that after so many attempts at Aberdeen, it was time to change!

It's only natural to be nervous so just ask away if you have any questions.   
Why not come across and join us on the daily chit chat thread.  Lots of lovely ladies there who are all at different stages and loads of success stories.  Would also love to meet you in person at one of our regular meets.
Susan
x


----------



## lmcl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for both replies. It is lovely to know there are others out there in the same position.  

I had a look at the chit chat thing but was not sure what to do, what does bookmarking mean and how do you reply to the message that is not the last one? 

This fertility thing is definately a rollercoaster. Just have to stay positive i suppose!! Can be very difficult and am not sure just how far positive visualisation can actually work.. (been reading lots zita west, was almost tempted to go visit her but think will wait till done a few up here)

Anyone know of any yoga teachers good with fertility? Tried acupuncture but can't bear the needles being twiddled.   Have also considered going to see maureen smith the psycic to see if anything will work but scared she will say it won't. Would save alot of money though! Anyone have any experience of hypnotherapy or anything? Normally would't use all this kind of thing but desperate measures required!!


Would love to meet up at some point,

Les x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

I went to see Maureen Smith at the beginning of the year.  She was pretty accurate with a lot of things but she didn't really go into the whole baby thing.  I've also had acupuncture which I found really relaxing.  Did one session of reiki.  I had some very strange tingling feelings during it so I know it was doing something!  Haven't tried yoga or hypnotherapy yet - probably about the only thing I haven't tried!   

Posting on the daily chit chat thread should be easy enough.  There should be a box at the bottom of the screen to write in.  Your post will just be added to the bottom of the last one and you can comment on any message.

You can keep an eye on a particular thread so you'll know if there have been any new replies added.  Bookmarking is just a way of posting a message on it so you don't lose track of it.  Hope that makes sense!   
x


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Les and welcome!

Sorry I've not been on that protocol but just wanted to say hi and welcome!  Hope to see you over in daily chit chat.


----------

